# Hallo zusammen



## nikita66 (20. Aug. 2007)

Hallo zusammen ich möchte mich vorstellen. Durch Zufall bin ich auf dieses Forum gestoßen, und bin echt begeistert. Ich stöberte wegen "Kappilarsperre" und "Teichumrandung" im WWW. herum und nun bin ich da    .  Mein Name ist Elke alias Nikita  . Mit meinem Mann unseren 4 Kindern, Lucky, unserem Hund und Sheila unserer Katzendame, leben wir in unserem Haus mit Garten in einer Kleinstadt. Wer von uns genau auf die Idee mit dem Teich kam, kann ich heute nicht mehr genau sagen, aber es ist zu einem großen Familienprojekt geworden.  
Der Teich ist an den breitesten Stellen 3 m breit und 7m lang und die tiefste Stelle ist 1,60m. 
Wir haben erst vor 14 Tagen Wasser einlaufen lassen, also alles noch ganz frisch. Da ich selbständig bin und unser Urlaub, und auch die Ferien zu Ende sind, geht es nun leider nicht mehr so schnell voran. Wenn ich rausbekommen habe wie das mit dem Bildereinstellen funktioniert   werde ich das schnell nachholen.

LG
Elke


----------



## Annett (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo Elke,

na dann sag ich doch erstmal: Herzlich Willkommen bei uns!
Klingt ja nach ner lustig bunten Family. 

Wie man Bilder einstellt, findest Du hier. 
Solltest Du, wider Erwarten, nicht klarkommen, dann einfach nochmal melden oder im Test-Forum ausprobieren.

Mit Bildern kann man auch mehr sagen bzw. Tips geben.


----------



## Joachim (20. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo und Willkommen! auch vom Techniker - ich bin der, der verantwortlich ist, wenn hier tatsächlich mal nichts gehen sollte ...


----------



## nikita66 (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Danke für die nette Begrüßung  
Mir gefällt es hier sehr gut und ich lese mich langsam aber sicher durch alles durch. Allerdings bin ich etwas frustriert, dass ich dieses Forum nicht schon vor Beginn unseres Teichbaus gefunden habe   . Ich denke wir hätten einiges besser und vieles anders machen können.
Wie versprochen nun die ersten Bilder vom Teichaushub. Die anderen Bilder muss ich später einstellen, da diese noch auf dem Foto meines Vaters sind.

Die Teichform steht nun fest.

 

Trotz Sandboden muss schwere Gerät herbei  

 

Dann ging es endlich los.

 

......es wurde gebaggert was das Zeug hielt.

 

.....  unsere Katze flüchtet und denkt bestimmt... die __ spinnen die Menschen  

 

LG
Elke


----------



## Frank (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo Elke, 

na das sieht doch schon vielversprechend aus. 

Sag mal, ist das dein Mann auf dem Bagger ...  
... und du musstest alles per "Einradmulde mit Zweibeinantrieb" beiseite schaffen?  

Ich hoffe dafür gabs abends eine Entschädigung, denn vom vielen ruckeln auf dem Bagger bekommt man ganz schön Rückenschmerzen.   

  

Tschuldigung 

Bin schon auf die nächsten Bilder gespannt.


----------



## nikita66 (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

@ Frank
  
1. *Nein*.... der Mann auf dem Bagger ist ein guter Freund und Stammgast von uns.

2. *Ja*.... wir mussten alles mit der Schubkarre zum Hänger fahren, bzw. mein Mann und mein großer Sohn. Ich und meine Freundin standen auf dem Hänger und mussten das ganze Zeugs schön gleichmäßig verteilen.

3. *Ja* .....eine Entschädigung gab es für alle    .... eine riesige Pizza zum Abschluss und eine gemütliche lustige Runde auf unserer Terrasse (obwohl keiner mehr seine Knochen spürte  )

Sobald ich die Bilder habe stelle ich sie rein. Ömmmm..... kann ich das hier machen oder eher woanders?

LG
Elke


----------



## Frank (21. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hi Elke,

 du passt hier rein, verstehst wenigstens Spaß.  

Selbstverständlich kannst du die anderen Fotos hier einstellen. 
Hast ja beim hochladen alles richtig gemacht. 1


----------



## nikita66 (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo liebe "Teichkollegen",

langsam aber sicher breitet sich bei mir Panik aus.  
Erst tagelanger Regen .... dann immer noch nicht den richtigen Plan für die Randgestalltung...... und zu guter letzt kam ein "netter Nachbar" auf die Idee uns Goldfische zu schenken . (Es sollten doch noch gar keine Fischis rein *heul*) . Nunja... wie soll es anders sein, um niemanden auf die Füße zu treten haben wir sie dann in den Teich gesetzt. Ich habe aber ein total schlechtes Gewissen, es sind noch keine Pflanzen drin und der Rand ist auch noch nicht fertig. 
Die Wasserwerte sind ( ich finde diese Teststreifen schlecht und zu ungenau,werde mir was anderes kaufen) 
NO3  ca. 20
NO2       0
GH         18
KH         10
PH          8

Das Wasser ist nun schon über 14 Tage im Teich (fast 3 Wochen)
Was mache ich mit den armen Fischen, Planzen werde ich heute noch einstetzen ( ich weis Erde abspülen  )

Können die Fische im Teich bleiben oder eher nicht?
Was sagt ihr zu den Wasserwerten?
Ich wollte den Rand mit Polygonsteinen (oder wie immer die auch heißen) gestalten. Wurde mir aber abgeraten, da, wenn es in defekte Fugen rein regnet, im Winter durch den Frost viel kaputt gehen kann.
Was sagt ihr dazu?
Eigentlich sollten nur 3-4 Kois in den Teich mehr nicht. Was mache ich nun mit den Goldfischen? 
Können die drinn bleiben?
Muss ich nun weniger Koi´s einsetzen?

Sorry tut mir leid, wenn ich euch mit meinen vielen Fragen überhäufe aber ich brauche Hilfeeeeeeeeeee  !!!

Nun noch 2 bilder von dem hier enstanden Chaos  

 

da wo das Holzbrett liegt soll mal eine Brücke rüber führen.
 

Die armen Fischis
 

LG von der nun total verwirrten
Elke


----------



## Annett (25. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo Elke,

schau mal, wie Frank seine Randgestaltung gemacht hat.. vielleicht kommt Dir das entgegen?

Du solltest die nächsten Tage das NO2 im Auge behalten - am Besten mit neuen Tröpfchentests (blöd, dass jetzt Samstagabend ist)... wenn der Teich noch absolut ohne Pflanzen und Substrat ist, dann auch eher nicht zufüttern. Fische verhungern nicht innerhalb einer Woche. 
Behalt sie gut im Auge!

Ansonsten hast Du halt etwas hartes Wasser und der pH + Nitrat ist etwas hoch.. aber das wird sich sicher beides noch geben.

Hast Du beim Befüllen irgendwo die Wassermenge ablesen können?
Auf Dauer werden aus den abgebildeten Goldis immer mehr (auf keine Fall werden sie kleiner oder weniger - bis auf Reiherattacken) und können somit auch für Teiche von 10.000 und mehr Litern zum Problem werden. 


Immer ruhig bleiben und nachfragen... Hektik bringt nix!


----------



## nikita66 (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

@ Annett
Danke für deine Antwort. Die Randgestaltung von Frank gefällt mir sehr gut. Ich habe mir gestern ein Tröpfchentest gekauft. 


O2  -  8
PH  -  8
KH  -  8
CO2  -  2,4 mg/l
Nitrit  -  zwischen  0 und 0,3  (laut Teststreifen 0 ) bei dem Tröpfchentest ist die oberste Scala gelb bei 0,3.... niedriger zeigt der nicht an. Ich finde das gelb in dem Röhrchen aber etwas heller als auf der Scala kann ihn aber dadurch nicht genau bestimmen  

Zu meiner Teichgröße bzw. Wassermenge:
Leider kann ich diese nicht genau bestimmen, wir haben ja dummerweise Brunnennwasser genommen  . Der Erdaushub betrug  13 m³. Mir wurde erzählt, dass ich ca. 10.000 bis 11.000 ltr Wasser im Teich hätte..... kann das hinkommen? Der Teich ist genau 7,50 m lang an den beiden größeren Stellen 3 m breit und an der tiefsten Stelle 1,60 m tief (unterer Bereich der tiefen Stelle 1,50x 1,40)

Das Wasser hat seit gestern nun eine leichte Grünfärbung bekommen und ist leicht trüb. Liegt wohl daran, dass ich immernoch keine Pflanzen drin habe. Ich war gestern in ettlichen Geschäften, aber ich bin wohl zu spät für Pflanzen.....alles ausverkauft  .
Wo bekomme ich denn noch Pflanzen her, oder kann ich dieses Jahr keine mehr setzen?
Wie lange machen das die armen Fischis denn ohne Pflanzen noch mit?

Kann ich dieses Jahr noch 3-4 Kois reinsetzen (sollte das Wasser noch besser werden und ich Pflanzen bekomme)?  Ich soll sie von einer Bekannten bekommen, die Kois sind seit Jahren gesund und schon recht groß. Aber sie muss ihren Bestand für den Winter reduzieren. Sie meint, dass wenn es größere Kois sind, es kein Problem darstellt  sie umzusetzen, bei kleinen ist es eher schwierig. 
Was meint ihr dazu? Ich möchte da keinen Fehler machen, obwohl ich mich über die Kois sehr freuen würde .

LG
Elke


----------



## Annett (26. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo Elke,

Pflanzen bekommst Du sicher noch über den Online-Versand.
Schau mal hier. Da sind einige Bezugsquellen genannt.

Zum Thema Nitrit, ließ doch mal hier kurz rein... hast Du schon einen biologischen Filter?
Wie siehts mit Substrat (Kies/Sand) im Teich aus.. Du brauchst dringend eine Besiedlungsfläche für die wichtigen Bakterien.



> Das Wasser hat seit gestern nun eine leichte Grünfärbung bekommen und ist leicht trüb.


Das ist völlig normal und wäre wahrs. auch ohne die Fische passiert.

Dein Teich + Filter braucht sicher noch einige Wochen um sich richtig einzufahren. M.M.n. ist es dann etwas zu spät für einen weiteren Besatz. Nicht umsonst locken jetzt die Händler mit ihren Schnäppchen. Sie werden die Fische sonst erst wieder im Frühjahr los.
Wenn es jetzt noch x Wochen warm bleibt.. sieht es wieder anders aus. Aber wer weiß das schon.  
Vielleicht gibts auch völlig andere Meinungen dazu....


----------



## nikita66 (27. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

@ Annett
Danke für den Tipp für den Pflanzenkauf. Heute hatte ich Glück, ein netter Gast von mir war früher Landschaftsgärtner und hat noch einige Beziehungen zu Kollegen, er will mir nun Pflanzen für den Teich besorgen   .
Hmm, Substrat?? Nein, da ich Kois einsetzen wollte habe ich kein Substrat in den Teich gegeben. Allerdings werde ich meine Meinung nun ändern, nachdem was du mir schreibst und ich auch hier schon gelesen habe. Wenn ich nicht so groben Kies und Sand verwende müsste das klappen. 
Hmm, ja das mit den Kois..... da meine Bekannte die schon länger Kois hat und viel Nachzucht hat mir versicherte, dass bei so großen Kois keine Gefahr bestünde, würde ich gerne nochmal andere Meinungen hören, obwohl ich deine Einwände verstehen kann.

@ all
Wäre schön, wenn mir die Koiexperten was zu meinem Vorhaben schreiben und raten könnten.
Kann ich in ca 14 Tagen (vorausgesetzt die Wasserwerte OK und die Pflanzen sind drin) noch ca 4 Kois (Größe ca. 25 bis 30 cm) einsetzen?
Würde mich über eine Antwort freuen 

LG
Elke


----------



## Black1 (28. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo Elke

Wenn es noch ein schöner September werden sollte,könnte das mit den Kois noch klappen.Hängt mit der Temperatur zusammen.Also abwachten.
Hast Du eine Filteranlage am laufen? 

Bei den Pflanzen mußt Du schauen das Du gut beraten wirst.Denn Kois haben sie zum fressen gern :beeten: 

Meine Kois fressen sogar die neuen Triebe der Seerose.Ich konnte nur am Rand ein paar "harte Pflanzen setzen"

Z.b. Sumpfiris,Wasserfarn

Ich habe bei mir einen 5000 l -Teich angebaut um noch andere Pflanze setzen zu können.Dieser ist dann mit dem größeren Teich in einem Wasserkreislauf. 

Gruß Jürgen


----------



## nikita66 (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

@ Jürgen
danke für deine Antwort. Wäre toll wenn das Wetter noch etwas warm bleiben würde. Mir bleibt nix anderes übrig als abzuwarten. 
Ja, ein Filter ist angeschlossen, aber wie ich merke der falsche. Habe andere angeschaut und ich denke es wird ein Biotec 10.1 werden (bin mir aber noch nicht ganz sicher)

LG
Elke


----------



## MikeCharly (29. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*



			
				nikita66 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo liebe "Teichkollegen",
> 
> Was mache ich mit den armen Fischen,
> LG von der nun total verwirrten
> Elke




Hi Elke,

setz doch die Goldfische in die Selz, dann können sie bis zum Rhein schwimmen und von dort aus in die große weite Welt.   


Jetzt ernsthaft!
Wenn Du die Goldies wirklich loswerden willst, kann ich mal ne gute Freundin in Heidesheim fragen, ob sie noch Fische aufnehmen kann.


Übrigens: Dein/Euer Teich ist bis jetzt sehr vielversprechend.


----------



## Annett (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Moin,



> ...
> setz doch die Goldfische in die Selz, dann können sie bis zum Rhein schwimmen und von dort aus in die große weite Welt.



Leute (Volker) bitte unterlaßt solche Hinweise... auch mit Smileys.
Der nächste machts dann wirklich und die Faunenverfälschung nimmt ihren weiteren Lauf.

Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass es einem teich- und naturinteressierten Menschen gleichgültig ist, was mit den Frosch-, __ Libellen- und Molchlarven passiert, wenn sich z.B. Goldfische in natürlichen Gewässer explosionsartig vermehren und diese leer räumen.


----------



## nikita66 (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

@ Volker 

Schön dass dir mein Teich bisher gefällt. Es ist leider immernoch eine "Baustelle" aber ich arbeite weiter dran .
Danke für dein Angebot, aber die Goldis loswerden, nein, das möchte ich nicht. Die Wasserqualität ist soweit ok und wenn die Pflanzen drinn sind werden sich die Fische auch wohler fühlen.

@ Annett
Inzwischen habe ich wenigstens einpaar Pflanzen ergattern können und setze sie gleich in den Teich. Ich denke ich werde es den "kleinen" noch gemütlich machen im kühlen Nass . Zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt bin ich etwas entspannter und gehe die Sache ruhiger an als am Anfang. Da ich bzw. wir leider viele bauliche Dinge falsch gemacht haben, bin ich sogar am überlegen (obwohl ich beinahe hier gelüncht wurde bei dem Gedanken) den Teich im nächsten Jahr schon wieder umzubauen. 
Hätte ich doch das Forum nur schon früher gefunden  

LG
Elke


----------



## Buratino (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo Elke,
nehmen wir mal an das uns in diesem Jahr noch einige schöne Tage
bevorstehen, dann solltest Du so schnell wie möglich Deine neuen 
Lieblinge holen und einsetzen. Voraussetzung ist natürlich das sich Deine Wasserwerte eingepegelt haben. Bei der Größe der Kois von 20- 30cm 
kann man noch nicht von von Riesen sprechen. Wenn Deine Bekannten sie gut gepflegt haben düften sie ca. 2- 3 Jahre alt sein. Ich sehe es eher schwieriger an, wenn es sich um ältere Tiere und Größen von 50/60 cm handelt. Wenn das Wetter und die Temperaturen mitspielen kannst Du
noch bis Ende September, Anfang Oktober füttern und sie eingewöhnen.

Gruß Andreas


----------



## MikeCharly (30. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Moin,
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Sorry kommt nicht wieder vor!


----------



## nikita66 (1. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

 
So, nachdem ich/wir ja nun alle Anfängerfehler durch haben und nun auch schon 2 Fischis das zeitliche gesegnet haben, habe ich heute alle Fische in gute Hände gegeben und das Wasser aus dem Teich gelassen.

lest dazu bitte auch:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/6500

Ich muss nun wieder bei Null anfangen, das "Loch" habe ich ja zum Glück schon. Mal schaun ob ich/wir das nun besser hinbekomme/n. Mit dem was ich hier erlesen habe hoffe ich, dass es nun besser wird.

LG
Elke


----------



## nikita66 (9. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo ihr Alle ,

nun mal wieder ein Lagebericht von meinem "Chaosteich" .
Nach tagelangem (wegen Zeitmagel) Umbau nun einpaar Bilder vom jetzigen Stand. Pflanzzone ist nun fertig....wenn auch nicht sehr groß .  Kies und Sand als Substrat habe ich eingefüllt........ und Wasser ist seit über einer Woche drin.  Wasserwerte sind ok und die Pflanzen sehen der Jahreszeit entsprechend auch ok aus. Den Wasserfall habe ich schon mal leicht angedeutet.....da soll er mal hin  .  Nun muss ich noch den Rand verwirklichen........wie auch immer.... meine Ideen schwanken hin und her..... mit den dicken Steinen einen Rand (zum Teil) machen??? Naja ich werdemal noch ein bißchen stöbern wie ich das am besten mache.
So nun genug gebrabbelt   hier sind die Bilder.........

 

Ich habe noch eine zweite dünne Teichfolie vorne in den Teich gemacht (Flachwasserzone).   unser Hund konnte es doch nicht lassen und hat einen Sprung ins Wasser gewagt......grrrrrrrrrrrrr......... aus Sicherheitsgründen  habe ich nun dort die zweite Folie drüber....böse Hundekrallen  
 

Bin auf eure Komentare gespannt  *zitttterrrrrrrr*

Liebe "gespannte" Grüße  
Elke


----------



## nikita66 (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

  .........hallo zusammen, ich habe eben eine Benachrichtigung bekommen, dass morgen der Strom wegen dringender Arbeiten am Stromnetz, ab 8 Uhr abgeschaltet wird. Es soll ca 4-5 Stunden dauern.

Meine Frage.....wie wirkt sich das nun auf meinen Teich aus?
Kann mir das Wasser umkippen?

Ich habe mir über Stromausfälle (inpunkto Teich) noch keine Gedanken gemacht.

Vielleicht hat ja schon mal jemand von euch Erfahrung mit einem Stromausfall oder ihr könnt mir sagen wie schlimm das nun für meinen Teich ist. 

Ich danke schon mal im voraus.


Liebe Grüße
Elke


----------



## Annett (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo Elke,

falls Du einen Durchlauffilter hast... einfach alle halben Stunden mal ein oder zwei Eimer frisches Teichwasser reinlaufen lassen. Das gibt wieder etwas Nahrung und vor allem Sauerstoff für die Bakis. So würde *ich* die paar Stunden überbrücken, falls möglich.

Wenn nicht, Schwämme aus dem Filter nehmen und direkt in den Teich legen. Sollte auch gehen. Alles andere juckt der Stillstand sicherlich nicht.
Zumal Du ja keine Fische mehr hast.... die Pflanzen stört das Nitrit nicht so schnell.


----------



## nikita66 (11. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo Annett,

vielen Dank für deine schnelle Antwort . Ich werde die Schwämme morgen  Vormittag rausnehmen und in den Teich legen. Ich bin morgen bis 16 Uhr nicht zu Hause und habe dadurch keine Kontrolle wann der Strom wieder eingeschaltet wird. Nicht dass den "armen" Baktis was passiert ....bin froh wenn ich genügend davon habe. 

Liebe Grüße
Elke


----------



## nikita66 (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo ihr Lieben  ,

heute haben wir zwar eine liebe Einladung, wegen regen Betriebs des Biergartens, nicht wahrnehmen können, aber wir kamen wenigstens mit unserer Randgestaltung etwas weiter. Die letzten Tage haben wir uns ja ziemlich Gedanken gemacht da unsere Fische nix gefressen haben und auch sonst nicht so aktiv waren(war wohl schon zu kalt)..........heute allerdings das genaue Gegenteil. Putzmunter und verfressen wie noch nie schwammen unsere Kleinen imTeich herum......weniger scheu wie die ganze Zeit und Hunger hatten sie ganz dolle   (ich weis Koi haben immer Hunger). Wie versprochen kommen natürlich ein Paar Bilder davon. Die Koi Bilder sind leider wieder grottenschlecht (ich stelle sie trotzdem rein  ).......die sind zu flink und ich wohl schon zu tatterig   . 
So genug gebrabbelt....hier sind die Bilder :

     

   

es kommen noch mehr Bilder  ...............


----------



## nikita66 (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

soooooooo................. hier kommen die anderen Bilder:

     

   

Wenig Pflanzen????...... ja ich weis....ich habe an die Rasenmatten Taschen genäht..... da kommen im Frühjahr ganz viele Pflanzen rein, dann sieht man die Matten nicht mehr und für den Teich isses auch gut  .

Wir hoffen euch gefallen die Bilder ein wenig.

LG
Elke und Steffen


----------



## sigfra (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo ihr zwei Nichtkommer.... 


das sieht doch ganz ordentlich aus....  .... wirklich... gefällt mir 

ich bin ja nur beruhigt, das ihr wenigstens etwas geschafft habt... : 

ansonsten... weitermachen...


----------



## simon (22. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

hallo  ääälllkkkkkkkkääää
sieht doch schon ganz gut aus  nä
euren kuchen hab ich mitgegessen war echt lecker
verpasst habt ihr ganz viel
aber wenigstens habt ihr was am teich getan  die pflanzzone is recht schön
gruss simon
p.s.lass mal die cam  checken   die hat wohl nen grünstich


----------



## Dodi (23. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Moin Elke!

Das sieht ja schon richtig gut aus! 

Da habt Ihr ja mächtig was geschafft.

Eine Bitte an Dich: wenn Du Bilder ohne weitere Beschreibung einstellst, dann mach bitte 2, 3 Bilder nebeneinander, so wird es übersichtlicher und man braucht nicht so zu scrollen. Danke für Dein Verständnis.
- Hab mal Deine Fotos etwas zusammengeschoben...


----------



## nikita66 (23. Sep. 2007)

*AW: Hallo zusammen*

Hallo Dodi,

  ja da hast du Recht, so sieht das ganze auch viel besser aus.   auf die Idee kam ich noch nicht.  Danke dir für den Hinweis. 


LG
Elke


----------

